# skid steer snow tires



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking at skid steer snow tires is it better to go with 
snow paws 
or 19.5
or 22.5 
I think the 19.5 and 22.5 is kind of a new thing but all the 19.5 and 22.5 treads look the same.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I just put a set of 7.50x16 deep lug mud/snow on my s250 2 speed. They are the same overall diameter as the 12.z16.5 tires. I'm glad I keep that size cause the runs are long, and the larger tire maybof changed the torque/pushing power of the machine at the end of the run. Larger heavier snows have blog and the machine down cause the tires don't spin. Snow tires on skid 
steers are game changers. The machine has a 10' arctic on front. Btw. The snow paws were about 800.00 more than a tire company getting everything and coming out and zipping them on. Just a FYI


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Call Westside tire and get a setup from them and you will love your skid for snow


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

cjwoz;1940317 said:


> I just put a set of 7.50x16 deep lug mud/snow on my s250 2 speed. They are the same overall diameter as the 12.z16.5 tires. I'm glad I keep that size cause the runs are long, and the larger tire maybof changed the torque/pushing power of the machine at the end of the run. Larger heavier snows have blog and the machine down cause the tires don't spin. Snow tires on skid
> steers are game changers. The machine has a 10' arctic on front. Btw. The snow paws were about 800.00 more than a tire company getting everything and coming out and zipping them on. Just a FYI


Did they source wheels for you?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

brasski;1940433 said:


> Call Westside tire and get a setup from them and you will love your skid for snow


Definitely agree. I put some 22.5's on my S250 and won't go back. This size of machine has lots of power for the 22.5's, I noticed a change of about 2 mph on the top end, so about 15%. Not enough to bog it down. The extra speed is a big bonus for us.

I believe they will do 19.5's as well if you are concerned about pushing power.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, Cassidy tire got everything


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a video of the machine pushing with these tire but I have no idea how to post it


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

cjwoz;1942164 said:


> I have a video of the machine pushing with these tire but I have no idea how to post it


Do you have a you tube account if so post it to there then share the link


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

hopefully this video link works.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

It worked looks good


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

cjwoz;1942706 said:


> hopefully this video link works.


yup, that about looks right with the S250 and those tires


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Westside Tire 22.5 on A300. Awesome.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr. Jon;1942816 said:


> Westside Tire 22.5 on A300. Awesome.


Fancy Orange Bobcat paint. 

Looks like you have them flipped to the widest stance, did you need to do that for clearance with the A300? Or just for stability?

I had to flip my rims opposite from that so as to keep within the blower width (same overall width as the stock tires). Setting them like yours would have had them out another 2-3 inches each side.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

edgeair;1942822 said:


> Fancy Orange Bobcat paint.
> 
> Looks like you have them flipped to the widest stance, did you need to do that for clearance with the A300? Or just for stability?
> 
> I had to flip my rims opposite from that so as to keep within the blower width (same overall width as the stock tires). Setting them like yours would have had them out another 2-3 inches each side.


Yeah the paint matches perfectly, I told them the tires were for a Bobcat and they came in that color.

I just installed them with the valve stems facing out. On full turn the tires just clear from rubbing the machine. It seemed like the wheels were pretty much centered, so it wouldn't make a difference if I flipped them. The 8' plow at full angle still sticks out way past the tires.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Mr. Jon;1942829 said:


> Yeah the paint matches perfectly, I told them the tires were for a Bobcat and they came in that color.
> 
> I just installed them with the valve stems facing out. On full turn the tires just clear from rubbing the machine. It seemed like the wheels were pretty much centered, so it wouldn't make a difference if I flipped them. The 8' plow at full angle still sticks out way past the tires.


I was just going to ask what type of paint you used.

Are they offering color matching now?!? When I ordered mine last fall and asked about color, they said it would be a creamy white. Not a huge deal as I intend to paint them this summer. But would have been nice if they came properly painted in the first place. I can't stand the off white color, would prefer black over that. Happy with the performance though.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Do any of you use a skid steer with tracks ?

I was thinking about getting a skit steer next year for excavation use.
But I want one with tracks. I'd like to push snow but wasn't sure if it would be worth it or not.
I imagine the trucks would spin pretty easy.

yes ? no ? advice ?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone run 22.5s or 19.5s on a Cat 262c? Looks like the 22.5s might be a tight fit.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

GLS;1942839 said:


> I was just going to ask what type of paint you used.
> 
> Are they offering color matching now?!? When I ordered mine last fall and asked about color, they said it would be a creamy white. Not a huge deal as I intend to paint them this summer. But would have been nice if they came properly painted in the first place. I can't stand the off white color, would prefer black over that. Happy with the performance though.


The paint was a surprise to me, I didn't know what to expect. I just told them I had a Bobcat A300 and that's what I got. Maybe because the A300 has a larger hub and needs it's own size wheel that doesn't fit any other machine, they paint it to match.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

burtle;1942908 said:


> Do any of you use a skid steer with tracks ?
> 
> I was thinking about getting a skit steer next year for excavation use.
> But I want one with tracks. I'd like to push snow but wasn't sure if it would be worth it or not.
> ...


With factory tracks they suck, especially on ice or hard pack. I'm told there are aftermarket tracks that make it much better though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

plowin-fire;1943060 said:


> Anyone run 22.5s or 19.5s on a Cat 262c? Looks like the 22.5s might be a tight fit.


FWIW, when we ran a 36.5in tire (overall diameter) on a 246c, it was a VERY tight fit in the front for clearance....but worked fine.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

burtle;1942908 said:


> Do any of you use a skid steer with tracks ?
> 
> I was thinking about getting a skit steer next year for excavation use.
> But I want one with tracks. I'd like to push snow but wasn't sure if it would be worth it or not.
> ...


lots of info on that subject ---

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=4150295


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

Mr. Jon;1943211 said:


> The paint was a surprise to me, I didn't know what to expect. I just told them I had a Bobcat A300 and that's what I got. Maybe because the A300 has a larger hub and needs it's own size wheel that doesn't fit any other machine, they paint it to match.


Mr. Jon : …. Just an FYI !!! …… I too own an '07 A-300 ….. 2 yrs ago I needed to replace the 12 x 16.5's ….I went into a dealer to price them out ….. Parts guy asked if i'd be interested in a NEW Take Off Set …. now since at the time they were Not manufacturing the A-300, replaced by the A-770, I asked what he meant ……. long story short ALL of the new M series Large frame loaders NOW Use the same wheels !!! …. YIPEEE !!! ….. Got the Brand new Set of Tires & Rims for less than the Rubber only !!!! ……… So this makes it a lot easier for us guy to get Rims Now and not owning a one-off type of wheel …..

I like the Looks of those 22.5 you installed …… from the pic it almost looks like Re-caps ??? …. I run that exact pattern on my Dodge dually, Re-capped & siped on the rears ….. BEST winter Grips i've ever run for Ice & snow ….. My gross weight (winter time) is 30,500 lbs combined with the A-300, 3-attachments (8611 Blade, Blower, 4-n-1 bucket) and the dually gooseneck trailer ….. As it is right now, we've been running a full set of 10mm H-patterrn studded Trygg chains, gets expensive every 3-4 yrs to replace the chains, Because we run in all-whell steer 99% of the time there is NO Asphalt damage ….Going to keep my eyes open for some 22.5 rims and try it out, Would be really nice to have a bit more top end speed in low gear !!! …..Thx for the info & pic …………..  ….. GK


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

BladeBlowBucket;1943395 said:


> Mr. Jon : …. Just an FYI !!! …… I too own an '07 A-300 ….. 2 yrs ago I needed to replace the 12 x 16.5's ….I went into a dealer to price them out ….. Parts guy asked if i'd be interested in a NEW Take Off Set …. now since at the time they were Not manufacturing the A-300, replaced by the A-770, I asked what he meant ……. long story short ALL of the new M series Large frame loaders NOW Use the same wheels !!! …. YIPEEE !!! ….. Got the Brand new Set of Tires & Rims for less than the Rubber only !!!! ……… So this makes it a lot easier for us guy to get Rims Now and not owning a one-off type of wheel …..
> 
> I like the Looks of those 22.5 you installed …… from the pic it almost looks like Re-caps ??? …. I run that exact pattern on my Dodge dually, Re-capped & siped on the rears ….. BEST winter Grips i've ever run for Ice & snow ….. My gross weight (winter time) is 30,500 lbs combined with the A-300, 3-attachments (8611 Blade, Blower, 4-n-1 bucket) and the dually gooseneck trailer ….. As it is right now, we've been running a full set of 10mm H-patterrn studded Trygg chains, gets expensive every 3-4 yrs to replace the chains, Because we run in all-whell steer 99% of the time there is NO Asphalt damage ….Going to keep my eyes open for some 22.5 rims and try it out, Would be really nice to have a bit more top end speed in low gear !!! …..Thx for the info & pic …………..  ….. GK


Thanks for the info, but I'm a little confused. Are all the new M series wheels the same as our A300? Or are the new M series all wheel steer loader wheels the same as all the skid steer wheels?

Yes, they are re-caps. That's how Westside sells them.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I run these on my Terex machines, bobcats and Cat 262. Almost identical to the snow wolf but way cheaper. The are made by Specialty Tires of America.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

The s750,s770,a770 and I believe the s850 all have the large hub so same rims and mine from Westside for my s750 came this summer painted orange also


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Brad3403 - Do you have any pictures of your Cat 262 setup?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Brad3403;1943964 said:


> I run these on my Terex machines, bobcats and Cat 262. Almost identical to the snow wolf but way cheaper. The are made by Specialty Tires of America.


We also run those on 1 of our machines...work very well


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive thought about getting a set, but wasn't sure where to source wheels?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Call westside tire. They can ship them or find any local truck tire shop and they should be able to get them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

plowin-fire;1944567 said:


> Call westside tire. They can ship them or find any local truck tire shop and they should be able to get them.


Can you be more specific, a link? I googled them and there are 12 that show up all over the US... thanks


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.westsidetire.net/m/index.htm

Have to call them. No info on their site about it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am ready for new tires So thought go to skinny tires I started call around looking for rims and so far no luck everybody have none in stock or want sell me rims and tires I just want rims So I put truck tires on 235x85x16 with studs


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1955098 said:


> I am ready for new tires So thought go to skinny tires I started call around looking for rims and so far no luck everybody have none in stock or want sell me rims and tires I just want rims So I put truck tires on 235x85x16 with studs


Try this seller

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131310920648&alt=web


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131310920648&alt=web


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1955348 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131310920648&alt=web


Thanks I knew I seen it on ebay but I couldn't find it when I looking for them


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have rims coming now


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1956127 said:


> I have rims coming now


did you get them from ebay


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got my 22.5's and love them my skid steer is like a race car now and can drive it no need for a trailer now and great traction and rides a lot smoother


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1956142 said:


> did you get them from ebay


yes 
I'm going buy a set of snow tire with studs in them
235x85rx16 I measured them and should fit will be close They might fit under the factory fenders. Then I wont need my homemade fenders 
Compare to Stock tires They are about 4-5'' taller


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Doug8949;1956172 said:


> Just got my 22.5's and love them my skid steer is like a race car now and can drive it no need for a trailer now and great traction and rides a lot smoother


post pics please


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1956275 said:


> yes
> I'm going buy a set of snow tire with studs in them
> 235x85rx16 I measured them and should fit will be close They might fit under the factory fenders. Then I wont need my homemade fenders
> Compare to Stock tires They are about 4-5'' taller


glade to help post pics of your finished product I'd like to do this next year


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1956410 said:


> glade to help post pics of your finished product I'd like to do this next year


ok next Monday its showing


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 751 38 hp would 22 or 16 be better what kind of mph would i get with 22 and what kind of mph would i get with 16 not sure witch way 2 go


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone have a Canadian Contact?

Im sure I could get the tires anywhere but I cant get the rims?

Need them for a bobcat a300. Would consider two sets


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC;2037995 said:


> Anyone have a Canadian Contact?
> 
> Im sure I could get the tires anywhere but I cant get the rims?
> 
> Need them for a bobcat a300. Would consider two sets


I went through the same thing last year and only found a few overpriced snow wolf outlets in Canada.

I went with the set from Mid west (I think) - the place many have talked about already. Shipped them to Port Huron and picked them up from there and imported them myself.

Very happy with those, but I don't know if you would get away with 22.5" with an all wheel steer...


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

edgeair;1941670 said:


> Definitely agree. I put some 22.5's on my S250 and won't go back. This size of machine has lots of power for the 22.5's, I noticed a change of about 2 mph on the top end, so about 15%. Not enough to bog it down. The extra speed is a big bonus for us.
> 
> I believe they will do 19.5's as well if you are concerned about pushing power.


 There is really that much traction with these tires?! I'm sick of running chains on the skid for sure! And regular tires suck....


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

LHL Inc.;2038574 said:


> There is really that much traction with these tires?! I'm sick of running chains on the skid for sure! And regular tires suck....


I'd say so yes. You have less surface area, so your psi goes up. The gripper pattern seems to work well also. Does it slip, of course. But it feels more like you are on gravel than pavement for the increased traction. No need for chains.


----------

